# LF: live plant donation for Newton Kidney Dialysis Unit, Surrey Memorial Hospital



## myaquaria

Hi

I volunteered at my workplace (Surrey Memorial Hospital's kidney dialysis unit) to upgrade their 33 gallong tank to a bigger one. I hope to set up a planted tank. 

Currently, their tank is crummy and patients are tired of staring at ...well....nothing. lol

Unfortunately, Management will not give funding so if you wanna get rid of some overgrown plants, or donate supplies or anything else, please contact me.

Need:

-florabase
-plants

(other stuff needed: fish, bigger tank, stand, good lighting)

Thank you for considering this request.


----------



## fuzzysocks

I'm doing an absolutely massive trimming of low light plants (hornwort, wisteria, h. corymbosa, and probably a few others) in my 80 gallon the weekend of the 26th. If you're able to pick up plants then, I could help. All I ask in return is a picture of the tank once it's set up.


----------



## wsl

If you would like, I have a bunch of low light plants (elodea, subwassertang, jungle vals, maybe some java ferns) I could donate.


----------



## cdsgo1974

I have some floating plants -- Water Lettuce -- I can donate. Let me know when you need them and we can agree on a time and place.


----------



## skabooya

This group is awsome for donations. I started a tank in my classroom and got nearly all the plants and ALL the inhabitants from members on here. Its a great thing your doing. If I had plants to give right now I would as a pay it forward thing. 
Which reminds me. I REALLY need to bring my camera in to take some shots


----------



## Elle

I'm going to be doing a trim on the sunset hygro, grows faster than I can hack it back. If you can arrange pickup in north van or downtown during the week, I can put a bag of it together for you. How big a tank are you upgrading to? I may also have some wood/rock you can use.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I also have some hornwort growing outside that I should be able to trim and bring indoors. Some decorative rocks too.


----------



## myaquaria

*plant donation*

hi

Wow, that is so nice of you. That sounds great! Shoot me a pm and I'll make my way there next weekend.

And will take a pic for you!

Thx
=D



fuzzysocks said:


> I'm doing an absolutely massive trimming of low light plants (hornwort, wisteria, h. corymbosa, and probably a few others) in my 80 gallon the weekend of the 26th. If you're able to pick up plants then, I could help. All I ask in return is a picture of the tank once it's set up.


----------



## myaquaria

*Plant donation*

Hi

Sure, sounds good! You are very kind!  I go to SFU so will be in your area on Thursday, Nov 24.

Send me a pm!

Thx



wsl said:


> If you would like, I have a bunch of low light plants (elodea, subwassertang, jungle vals, maybe some java ferns) I could donate.


----------



## myaquaria

*Plant donation*

hi cdsgo1974

oh i almost forgot about floating plants...we would like to get a few. I'll be in Bby next Thursday.

:lol:
Appreciate your help!



cdsgo1974 said:


> I have some floating plants -- Water Lettuce -- I can donate. Let me know when you need them and we can agree on a time and place.


----------



## myaquaria

*Plant donation*

Hello Skabooya!

Yeah, this forum is great! I'm just glad to know there are people still willing to do charitable things and not so consumed with their own needs and wants.

I'm glad you volunteered to start a tank in your class and it worked out well.

I feel bad for the patients because they come in 3-4 times a week and sit still for almost 5 hours while undergoing treatment. And looking at a crummy small tank with 3-4 pitiful-looking fish doesn't help at all in passing time.

Thanks for your encouraging comment!

Let's trade pics when I'm done with the setup!




skabooya said:


> This group is awsome for donations. I started a tank in my classroom and got nearly all the plants and ALL the inhabitants from members on here. Its a great thing your doing. If I had plants to give right now I would as a pay it forward thing.
> Which reminds me. I REALLY need to bring my camera in to take some shots


----------



## myaquaria

*Wood / Rock & plant donation*

Hi Elle,

It would be great to for you to donate some wood and rocks.
Those Sunset Hygros would look great in our tank too! 
The more the merrier!

I'm looking to upgrade to a 66 gallon or 75 gallon but now we have a empty 45 gallon tank.

I am free to go downtown on Sundays, Wednesdays and Thursdays.

Send me a pm

Thank you so much! Patients will be suprised!



Elle said:


> I'm going to be doing a trim on the sunset hygro, grows faster than I can hack it back. If you can arrange pickup in north van or downtown during the week, I can put a bag of it together for you. How big a tank are you upgrading to? I may also have some wood/rock you can use.


----------



## myaquaria

*Plant donation*

Hi SeaHorse,

The tank could use some decorative rocks too!

Thank you for donating!! Please pm when you're ready to meet!

uote=SeaHorse_Fanatic;176717]I also have some hornwort growing outside that I should be able to trim and bring indoors. Some decorative rocks too.[/quote]


----------



## cdsgo1974

*Floating Plants*

Yes, glad I can help. PM me or phone me (604-454-0012) on Wednesday so we can set up a time and place where I can hand you the plants. I just started with this hobby so I don't have much to offer at the moment 

cheers


----------



## miyabi-aqua

I would love to help. I used to bring my father to the dialysis center and I know how it feels. Please phone me at 604 218 3138 or email me at [email protected]; I am also willing to help you set it up ADA style.


----------



## Claudia

I have some rocks if u need more


----------



## Fish_Assassin

Hello, i just pulled some Dwarf sagittaria out of my tank tonight. Send me a Pm if you are interested.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

myaquaria said:


> Hi SeaHorse,
> 
> The tank could use some decorative rocks too!
> 
> Thank you for donating!! Please pm when you're ready to meet!
> 
> uote=SeaHorse_Fanatic;176717]I also have some hornwort growing outside that I should be able to trim and bring indoors. Some decorative rocks too.


[/QUOTE]

PM sent with address & phone number. I can probably dig up some other stuff. Just let me know what else you need when you're coming by.


----------



## Elle

PM'ed you my contact info. What style of tank/type of fish are you thinking of using? If you want fish, I have 5-6 serpae tetras (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serpae_tetra) that you can have if you can use them.

I like them but Djamm hates them for some reason, so I was thinking of rehoming to make space in the small community tank.


----------



## stonedaquarium

if you need some plants... i have a few stems of star grass, and some ammania sp bonsai i can donate. send me pm and we can coordinate a time and place to meet for the plants


----------



## gklaw

It has been a week already. It would be very nice to know if MyAquaria has picked up anything, enough or if there is anything else needed 

If the need has been met, may be archive the post ?


----------



## myaquaria

*update*

Hi Everyone,

Thank you for your interest and donation.
I have come up with a new strategy and plan to do pick up sometime next weekend. Sorry for the delay.

Please hold on to your item for just a bit longer.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## gklaw

I am a bit confused over these LF posts of yours. The two LF posts seem to pop up at random when I log on - some I see, some I don't. I also missed your 33g FS link completely somehow.

Did you check your other LF post on my offer to help? I am wondering why you are selling a "Hagen" 33g just to upgrade to a 45g?! I am pretty sure I can come up with at least a 4 footer for you. I can even give up my 5ft acrylic if it comes to that. I have a 5 foot 80g acrylic planned for my goldfish sitting empty. If I really really have to, I can even give up my 120g Tenecor - it would break my heart but worth it for a good cause.

If you are set on strong light plant and sure you have time to maintain, I will custom a canopy and put enough compact fluorescents in there to make your admin wonder what happened to the energy usage  

Do you have the tanks, stand, canopy, and light to hold the plants and fish yet? Let me know and I can pull that together reasonably quick. Sorry for being cautious, I am committing over $1,000 which I don't even sink into my own system too easily. I do need the letter from the admin and see how you plan to maintain a well-lit planted tank. I will make a personal visit to the hospital as well to figure out the best design and colour for the space you have in mind.

Also note my offer to coordinate a small team for you. That would be our practical way for us to say thank you for your love for the patients and your inspiration. To think about it, Stuart is a health care professional. I am pretty sure Stuart has been itching to get his hands on a larger planted tank - right Stuart  I know you like ADA that will cost a few pennies - hope I can nag the sponsors for huge discount here.

We would all feel great to be able to contribute rather than seeing you labouring in solo.


----------



## myaquaria

*Project Newton Tank*

Hi Gklaw,

Sorry for the delay in reply. Thank you your reply and I'm happy to hear your willingness to help. 

In regards to your question: 

I have chosen to upgrade to a 45 g tank as it is only what I can personally afford. I needed to find a tank and stand that looked professionally appealing. In addition, I planned to have a Nature Aquarium planted tank, and having a larger lengthier and taller tank to maintain is a lot of work. It would require stronger lighting to penetrate to the bottom of tank and obtaining the required # of T5 HO's light fixtures is a challenge, not to mention the CO2 tank system alone.

Unfortunately, I do not have a "holding tank" for the donated plants and fish as you asked. I would like to take up your offer of help, if you're still willing. J Most of the donators are from North Burnaby, North Van, Coquitlam area, and it would be great if you can be the coordinator for collecting their donation, since you live nearer to those areas then I do (West Richmond). 

As for the letter from Admin you inquired about, I stated in my opening post that Management will not contribute in any way for funding or overseeing my project. This volunteer project will be handled professionally with accountability. Donators are free to visit, by appointment, to see how their donation has contributed to the success of the Newton patients' aquarium.

Mr. Joseph Uy from Miyabi-Aqua Design has graciously volunteered his professional expertise onto the project and I would like to invite you, and others interested, to join our team. We target to have the tank near completion by the week of Christmas. I will pm you discuss our project plan.

On the behalf of patients, I thank you and I look forward to our discussion.


----------



## verkion

Still need plants? I don't mind donating at least a package or two...I know it probably isn't enough to fill a 45G or larger, but it would be a good start in any case.

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## gklaw

myaquaria said:


> Mr. Joseph Uy from Miyabi-Aqua Design has graciously volunteered his professional expertise onto the project and I would like to invite you, and others interested, to join our team.
> 
> We target to have the tank near completion by the week of Christmas.
> 
> I will pm you discuss our project plan.


I have been monitoring my in-box for 4 hours  Not a hello ? I am really confused.

5 posts for the same project. The most confusing part is: Responses to LF's not responded for while new LFs are popping up? I think others have suggested to consolidate when there aretwo LFs and now I think there are at least 5 posts for the same project.

Frankly, this may be a very sincere project but I am losing confidence  I believe I contributed a canopy for the 33g project less than a year ago. A 33g cannot be maintained and a larger hi-tech planted tank could be away from residence?

Meanwhile, it would be great if you could instil some confidence in me. Since my response to this post, I have given away filters, gravel, air pumps, automatic feeder, endlers, BNPs, a custom build canopy, and scrolled names FF. (Please no PMs asking for freebies, I am very selective of who get freebies. When you have proven yourself worthy, you don't have to ask.) Nothing fancy like what is being asked for in the other LF posts but enough to get a healthy 45g started. I would never fully stock a 45g tank right the way any way. I still have gravel (no Flora Base, too expensive for myself) and at least 6-10 species of plants that I routinely give away FF and have survived my low to no maintenance schemes without CO2 or fert. Oh, I have Flora Base which I got pretty much FF in my 20g wall - worse of my 8 planted FW tanks 

Get a real plan and let me see the real project  Miracles could still happen - it is Christmas  Checked with Admin regarding the carolling idea?

I will PM Mr. Joseph Uy from Miyabi-Aqua Design to see if you have made a plan with him. If he is convinced and there is a plan, I may still be able to jump in.


----------



## miyabi-aqua

How are we coming along with the things needed for the project? Can you tick off the items already acquired:

a) Aquarium
b) Stand
c) Lights
d) Canister Filter with Media for Beneficial Bacteria
e) CO2 System (pressurized)
f) Plants
g) Layout Materials (drift woods / stones )
h) Substrate (I will donate - AquaSoil)

Do we have easy access to water in the Dialysis Lounge area? Things to consider to bring:

a) Hose
b) Buckets (I can bring two)
c) Twizzers (I can bring)
d) Scissors (I can bring)
e) Water Clarifier Agent needed after setup to clear up water (I can bring)
f) Filter Wool for initial clarifying of water after setup using water clarifier agent. This filter wool should be removed when water is clear and should be replaced with normal media for beneficial bacteria.


----------



## Elle

Yes, please let us know. I've GOT to do a trim on the tank in the next couple of days, so please give us all an update on what's still needed.


----------



## gklaw

miyabi-aqua said:


> How are we coming along with the things needed for the project? Can you tick off the items already acquired:


Thank you Joseph. YOU I CAN TRUST: Let me know if you hear anything and I will come help you. Late Sunday afternoon is the absolute best I can do and I can buy dinner in exchange for a nice chat with you 

If this happens, I will bring an Eheim 2215 that is currently running and give it a quick rinse. If need to I can upgrade that to an Eheim Pro when I have the chance to replace the O-ring and have it fully tested and cycled. I have filter floss. May have a bottle of QuikClear, if not I can spend $5. I can walk into Pet Habitat and have that donated and out of the store in less than 5 minutes. I will bring a couple extra buckets, a Fuval 802 and 40 ft of hoses just in case we need to pump water from bucket to tank. I better bring a dolly as well to move all the goods.

What would the administration think about all those commotion? That is why I asked for an e-Mail or letter from administration. We cannot do these things without clearing administration - can we? Mr. MyAquaria needs to advise them and I will still call to make sure they are aware of the project before wasting my time to pack the stuff. Also what if administration decide 3 months later it is in the way and must go?

He mentioned that he already have a 45g tank and stand.

I have CO2 tanks, a paint ball tank, regulator, solenoid valve, bubble counters (I made them for KE before the new toys came), air line, one or two check valves, drop checkers, splitter, UV Sterilizer, you name it, I most likely have it. Enough for you to setup three tanks or more. Missing anything, I will buy them or rob KE  I have drift wood to fill the 45g tank. I am NOT going to rip my heart out giving up what took over a year to collect though - not yet. These are things I bought and planned to use for my 8 planted tanks but do not find them an absolutely necessity and simply not a priority for me. Why we need a Nature Aquarium at a hospital environment puzzles me when a bare 33g tank could not be maintained for a few months  I will tag along to learn something.

Give me a detailed list again when you know it is a go. You may be the only person he has talked to? I won't bring them unless I know he has the cash deposit there for me. We may have to make a second trip.

If I know MyAquaria "better", I will drop that off at a heart bit. As is, the only way I will leave them there is to meet with the administration for a brief chat and take a fully refundable deposit at fair value from our absentee volunteer. I will refund 1/3 of that every year plus 10% for every year for his effort and commitment to maintain that system. It cost me less than that to sponsor a kid from World Vision and should pay for interest for a line of credit. We must leave Mr. MyAquaria with the honour to provide the ongoing supplies.

I can still build a canopy and retrofit it with my old compact fluorescent. Let me know the wattage you need. I also have a GLO 36" 2xT5HO retrofit kit and I will cut up a 4 ft reflector for that if you tell me that is just better than compact fl. I may be using that for a project coming up, I will deal with it when the time comes.

May be someone who know Mr. MyAquaria better than me or simply more trusting than me has already offered him all those equipment without conditions or is he still hoping to pick them up before Sunday?

If someone want to donate them, I could help pick up and guarantee drop them off at the hospital when Joseph needs them.

I have around 10 species of plants including a couple species of anubia and 1 red lotus I can contribute anytime. Endlers, BNPs, and yes a couple of Richard's famous blue balloon rams I can sacrifice. I do not have any time at all this week to pick up without making some huge personal sacrifice. I could pick up some BUT NOT ALL the stuff offered if someone could decide what to pick up - make absolutely no sense to me to take everything. Honestly, it will be very easy for me to ask Ron at KE to donate all the plants and livestocks to your specification when I am on the way to Surrey Memorial. Cheaper for me at the end of the day to pay for them myself as well - gas and time considered. I can probably have him donate the lightings as well. Kathy and Ron are way more generous than all the reviews about KE may lead people to believe. But then, I will be depriving everyone else's chance to contribute?

I truly hope that this is for real. Thanks again for your impressive unconditioned offer to our friend and to the hospital. Make me feel bad for being cautious and attaching strings to good wills


----------



## myaquaria

Hi Elle,

I will be in Dowtown on Tuesday. I can pick up the items then. 
Thank you for your continuous patience. 

I look forward to meeting you.

Thank you


----------



## myaquaria

*Update*

Update:

All items have been met except for the LF items currently posted.

1) co2 system (any)
2) lighting (t5 ho fixtures)

3) plants 
I) foreground plants; even one or two is ok
a)-dwarf grass plants, 
b)-pygmy chain sword, 
c)-Echinodorus quadricostatus

II) mid-ground (any)
Large centre piece. Amazon Sword: obtained
Red tiger lotus plant

III) back-ground (any)
sunset Hygros: pending pick up from Elle

IV) floating plants
water lettuce: pending pick-up

Thank you for your time and consideration in this request.
For those whom I contacted, I look foward to meeting you.

=)


----------



## miyabi-aqua

Hi, are you bringing your own personal CO2 system for tonight's setup?


----------



## gklaw

MyAquaria, my apology. Just the mean side of me mixed with some old bad memory. I went over the half century mark, guess could get grumpy some time 

Nice meeting you again and see your clinic.

Thanks for putting a big personal investment into the project. Don't work too much and hope to know you more on the forum.

Joseph did a wonderful job - what an artist! Can't wait till we stock the tanks with fish early next year.


----------



## myaquaria

Hi Joseph and Gordon,

On the behalf of patients, I would like thank you, Joseph and May for coming out last night in volunteering your time, skill, design, plants, substrate, supplies, and more. 

Gordon, we thank you for your items and especially your prized EHIEM cannister, where the aquarium has received the best kidney filter transplant. 

Thank you to Koodevil for her donation 

After placing the glass cover, I realized that space is limited for placing a second light fixture when lifting the front portion (to feed fish, reach into the tank, etc)

Since Coralife's compact flourescent unit does not match the tank/stand's color, and its width is too wide (preventing lid opening), it is best to swap my Hagen GLO T5 HO single bulb + sunblaster to a Hagen GLO double T5 HO fixture.

PS. Compacts are great but there are some patients that have problems with bright light!
Let's give them a chance to see the beauty of Joseph's design before we may really blind them! lol

Thank you to all and we look forward to our continued progress and meetings.

Plant pick ups are happening this week!
Pics coming soon (via Miyabi-Aqua)

Next meeting tentatively set next Sunday, 8pm.


----------



## miyabi-aqua

Hi Glenn,

It was my pleasure to be part of this project! It was fun and I hope I did a good job. 

IMO, you can just do away with the lid. You may see faster water evaporation but most ADA tanks do not advocate lids on top. This is because of periodic maintenance and prevention of light to reach the plants. 

How is the water clarity? Is it much clearer today? I am sure the water clarifying agent I introduced last night will clear it up by this morning.


----------



## gklaw

MyAquaria. I will PM you re. any particular pick up and the livestocks. Talk to Joseph re. plants. I think we got quite a bit in there already. With CO2, it could be overgrown fast if you are not careful.

Can you close your LF threads and start a Tank Journal ? Joseph could you help with that?

Thanks,


----------



## cdsgo1974

Hello guys,
I've been following this thread. I still have some Water Lettuce to give out. Please give me a call to set up a time and place for the pick up. You can reach me at (604) 454-0012. I threw some out already in my last water change.

cheers,
Chris


----------



## gklaw

Thanks Chris. I am pretty sure Joseph will have something to say about his ADA design with floating lettuce 

This is MyAquaria's thread. I shall leave this to him.


----------



## cdsgo1974

If I don't get a call from MyAquaria by Wednesday night I will be giving my excess Water Lettuce to another member in the forum (i.e. received a PM last night). Sorry, I'm just starting to look ridiculous pushing my plants when they're clearly not wanted anymore 

Otherwise, happy to see things went well.


----------



## myaquaria

*pm / call*

Hi

Pm / call coming your way tonight.

THanks for your patience.!


----------



## myaquaria

Response to Gklaw's comments.

*PM #1*
*
Did you check your other LF post on my offer to help? I am wondering why you are selling a "Hagen" 33g just to upgrade to a 45g?! I am pretty sure I can come up with at least a 4 footer for you. I can even give up my 5ft acrylic if it comes to that. I have a 5 foot 80g acrylic planned for my goldfish sitting empty. If I really really have to, I can even give up my 120g Tenecor - it would break my heart but worth it for a good cause.

*

_I have chosen to upgrade to a 45 g tank as it is only what I can personally afford and for many other reasons. I needed to find a tank and stand that looked professionally appealing. In addition, I planned to have a Nature Aquarium planted tank, and having a larger lengthier and taller tank to maintain is a lot of work. It would require stronger lighting to penetrate to the bottom of tank and obtaining the required # of T5 HO's light fixtures is a challenge, not to mention the CO2 tank system alone._





*Also note my offer to coordinate a small team for you. That would be our practical way for us to say thank you for your love for the patients and your inspiration. To think about it, Stuart is a health care professional. I am pretty sure Stuart has been itching to get his hands on a larger planted tank - right Stuart







I know you like ADA that will cost a few pennies - hope I can nag the sponsors for huge discount here.

We would all feel great to be able to contribute rather than seeing you labouring in solo.*

_Though I want this volunteer project to be on a low scale, it seems you are very eager to make this into a level of high scale such as having a team, contacting sponsors and retailers, and starting a journal. As a person who works 8 - 12 hours shifts, and sometimes up to 6 days a week, and not to mention being a Master's degree student, I can only dedicate time for weekly maintenance and the odd pm's, and updates here and there. _

_If you are willing to handle the journal forum, commentaries, lining up extravagant fish/plant/equipment/etc, I can let you take over as long as Joseph approves. _





*PM#2*
*I have been monitoring my in-box for 4 hours







Not a hello ? I am really confused.
*


_I am sorry for not responding to you right away as your surprising comments has thrown me aback for the past week, in which I stopped reading your postings after the first few sentences._


*Frankly, this may be a very sincere project but I am losing confidence







I believe I contributed a canopy for the 33g project less than a year ago. A 33g cannot be maintained and a larger hi-tech planted tank could be away from residence?

*

_Let me explain about that 33 gallon tank you mentioned from last year. When I got hired that year, that tank had a "30" gallon canopy on it. Its light fixture was always left on 24/7 that it warped the canopy into a droopy shape. _

_As you know 33 gallon canopies are 36"x12" and 30 gallon canopies are 30"x12." Being that it was short, there was a gap on each side. I have been looking for proper sized canopy in the forum but it was either no one was selling it or it was not affordable. _

_At that moment, that 33 gallon was not considered a project. I simply wanted to put a band aid solution by replacing the sagging canopy. Then I saw your posting for 2 30 gallon canopies without light fixtures. Thank you for that and I placed on the tank._

_Because of the gaps on each side, water evaporated an inch every day (even if I set the heater to the minimal low) and it became a burden. Patients wanted to have larger fish; however, a 33 gallon tank was not big enough to house larger fish, and for me to turn it into a planted tank would mean no space for larger fish to swim. Thus a 45 gallon bowfront with a fully closed top (to prevent evaporation) was the best choice to balance everybody's (and fish's) needs._

_Then, about 3 month earlier from today, a patient had a fire in her apartment and donated unburnt parts of her 33 gallon tank. She gave a 33 gallon canopy with a light fixture and I replaced your canopy. I still have it btw if you want to have it back_.





*Meanwhile, it would be great if you could instil some confidence in me. Since my response to this post, I have given away filters, gravel, air pumps, automatic feeder, endlers, BNPs, a custom build canopy, and scrolled names FF. (Please no PMs asking for freebies, I am very selective of who get freebies. When you have proven yourself worthy, you don't have to ask.) Nothing fancy like what is being asked for in the other LF posts but enough to get a healthy 45g started. I would never fully stock a 45g tank right the way any way. I still have gravel (no Flora Base, too expensive for myself) and at least 6-10 species of plants that I routinely give away FF and have survived my low to no maintenance schemes without CO2 or fert. Oh, I have Flora Base which I got pretty much FF in my 20g wall - worse of my 8 planted FW tanks









Get a real plan and let me see the real project







Miracles could still happen - it is Christmas







Checked with Admin regarding the carolling idea?

I will PM Mr. Joseph Uy from Miyabi-Aqua Design to see if you have made a plan with him. If he is convinced and there is a plan, I may still be able to jump in.*



_Comments below_


*PM #3*


*Thank you Joseph. YOU I CAN TRUST: Let me know if you hear anything and I will come help you. Late Sunday afternoon is the absolute best I can do and I can buy dinner in exchange for a nice chat with you









What would the administration think about all those commotion? That is why I asked for an e-Mail or letter from administration. We cannot do these things without clearing administration - can we? Mr. MyAquaria needs to advise them and I will still call to make sure they are aware of the project before wasting my time to pack the stuff. Also what if administration decide 3 months later it is in the way and must go?

*

_Management, though they can not fund this initiative, still welcomes the idea and trust my decisions. How can I ask professional workers(nurses, doctors, specialist) for money when they themselves spend hours donating in their own way (time, morale, monetary donations (kidney foundation, etc), prayers, patience, understanding, other intangible ways, etc) to their patients. _


*He mentioned that he already have a 45g tank and stand.

I have CO2 tanks, a paint ball tank, regulator, solenoid valve, bubble counters (I made them for KE before the new toys came), air line, one or two check valves, drop checkers, splitter, UV Sterilizer, you name it, I most likely have it. Enough for you to setup three tanks or more. Missing anything, I will buy them or rob KE







I have drift wood to fill the 45g tank. I am NOT going to rip my heart out giving up what took over a year to collect though - not yet. These are things I bought and planned to use for my 8 planted tanks but do not find them an absolutely necessity and simply not a priority for me. *

*Why we need a Nature Aquarium at a hospital environment puzzles me when a bare 33g tank could not be maintained for a few months







I will tag along to learn something. *


_See answer of PM #2 above_



*Give me a detailed list again when you know it is a go. You may be the only person he has talked to? I won't bring them unless I know he has the cash deposit there for me. We may have to make a second trip.

If I know MyAquaria "better", I will drop that off at a heart bit. As is, the only way I will leave them there is to meet with the administration for a brief chat and take a fully refundable deposit at fair value from our absentee volunteer. I will refund 1/3 of that every year plus 10% for every year for his effort and commitment to maintain that system. It cost me less than that to sponsor a kid from World Vision and should pay for interest for a line of credit. We must leave Mr. MyAquaria with the honour to provide the ongoing supplies.*


_GKlaw, you have no right to say that you know me "better"; you only met me once and that is not enough grounds to judge me and say such a statement publically. _

_Cash? Deposit? Refund? Leave me to provide the ongoing supplies? Do I need to show off what I have donated to you? in terms of money? And to suggest I will bring those donated items home after 3 months, is very offensive. _

_Your suggestion to treat Joseph or other donators to dinner, etc is now a forced instruction by you upon me. Do you as a donator always expect something back in return such as dinner? What is your intention after donating? Popularity? Recognition? Have you ever thought about being anonymous? Those are the real donators._

_I am a humble person and I did not ask for scrutiny for a good cause._


*
I can still build a canopy and retrofit it with my old compact fluorescent. Let me know the wattage you need. I also have a GLO 36" 2xT5HO retrofit kit and I will cut up a 4 ft reflector for that if you tell me that is just better than compact fl. I may be using that for a project coming up, I will deal with it when the time comes.

May be someone who know Mr. MyAquaria better than me or simply more trusting than me has already offered him all those equipment without conditions or is he still hoping to pick them up before Sunday?

If someone want to donate them, I could help pick up and guarantee drop them off at the hospital when Joseph needs them.

I have around 10 species of plants including a couple species of anubia and 1 red lotus I can contribute anytime. Endlers, BNPs, and yes a couple of Richard's famous blue balloon rams I can sacrifice. I do not have any time at all this week to pick up without making some huge personal sacrifice. *

*I could pick up some BUT NOT ALL the stuff offered if someone could decide what to pick up - make absolutely no sense to me to take everything. *

_You are not taking everything, you volunteered to help temporary house fish and plants. Doesn't it make sense for you to contact those donators that live near you? Since you live in Coquitlam? And I contact those who live near me in Richmond? Downtown, Vancouver, Richmond, Delta donators?_


_In Summary:_

_Again, I am indifferent to know that you have many items that you can donate, but if you are going to donate with reluctance and question my principles, then it is better not to donate. As a fellow Christian, you should be familiar with this teaching from the bible and it is getting late in the night . . . too late to even find the verse or justify this volunteer project. That last comment in your pm is now too much for me to take, and anything you say under your breath from now on will be offensive to me._

_Again, I only meant this to be a low scale project. I just want to post an LF, see who responds, and pick it up&#8230;as simple as that. I'm not the type to go around and ask and bother people. If people want to donate, then they'll donate without reservation or reluctance. Those are the true donators. If they donate out of their own will, then they are donating from the heart. If they donate and walk away while still having that item in their mind, then it is better not to donate at all. _

_As you know as a health care employee, we work 8-12 hours shifts, double shifts and on-call. I do no have the luxury of answering emails on a daily basis as I have other obligations. I believe in the power of conversations over the phone._

_To be honest, Mr. Gklaw, I thought you of all people, being that we first met at church that you would understand where I'm coming from. Without suspicion or tarnish, please trust in my request and initiatives. _

_I can see your eagerness to participate in this project, however, your expectations are too high and the excitement in this project has been dampened._

_I am giving an opportunity to the public to show to the patients that, not only health workers care for them, but also the general public, more specifically, aquarium enthusiasts._

_I have left my phone number publically to answer questions so if anyone has any questions, please feel free to call._

_Yes, I know that you have connections and can help out in this project in many ways, but if you feel uneasy about this, I will return your contribution without question. I'm sorry if I mislead you or not have communicated efficiently as you wanted. I do not feel the need to justify my actions as I am a humble health worker doing my own part in doing God's work through my personal hobby&#8230; to have patients enjoy aquatic beauty and instill calmness and healing into their hearts!_

_GkLaw, if you are ready to let go of your hesitance and are still willing to handle the dynamics of the Newton Aquarium Project (journal forum, commentaries, lining up extravagant fish/plant/equipment/etc, I welcome you to handle it in coordination with Joseph. _

_Thank you for your interest in this post,_



_MyAquaria_
_604 780 4738_


----------



## gklaw

Hi Glen:

I am honestly confused. I have publicly apologized for my previous posts and thank you for your personal investment on the Project - #33. I made a simple request on Post #36. Joseph said in PM that you promised to post pictures weekly. If I have misunderstood that to be a tank journal, my apology. A tank journal does not even need to be updated weekly. I have never suggested anything extravagant, in fact quite to the contrary.

Did you receive my PM asking if you need help to make specific pick ups while I was in Vancouver Monday? Not sure why you are digging up the old posts but I agree with you and will apologize again. A couple things is still troubling me which I have discussed with you and Joseph by PM's as I do not want to share that on the forum to dampen any excitement.

One important advice with non-profit projects: total transparency, clarity, accountability and being responsible. I may not be as noble in intent as you. I cannot even trust myself handling others' good wills in secret - God and Christianity are not to blame, just my mean spirit. I treat Christians and non-Christians equally and judge them only by their characters, not by their labels. The more labels people put on themselves, the more cautious I become. Total transparency will force us to be accountable to those whom we ask for good wills and trust. Having no time for being transparent and clear is not a good reason. It is being irresponsible with public trust. It only casts shadows on our integrity and the integrity of a project. I am not questioning the integrity of yourself, nor that of Joseph - just pointing out a principle.

I thought it is just simple courtesy to clean-up the threads and post a picture(s) for those who have generously offered to help you. My last two posts were intended to help put some excitement on the project - not to cast doubt. Sorry if you have read it any other way.

Again, I thank you for your inspiration and personal sacrifice. I truly hope that you can find time in your busy schedule to maintain and enjoy the beautiful set-up and reap a reward. I cannot help with the maintenance of your project but can certainly help enjoy it if Joseph and you have the time to post a picture when you find space in your busy schedule 

Do not worry about the filter I brought over. I does not worth very much and is nowhere compared to the cost of CO2 system you bought yourself. It is quite obvious that I cannot help you on this project any more. 

Best wishes for your study and hope you will get a full time position somewhere soon - hopefully at the clinic of course. Have a blessed holiday and don't work too hard.


----------



## gklaw

*Last Comment - Do not Haggle, please.*

Since you must dig up the distance past which I thought I explained in person to you late last Sunday night. I thought I will make it clear. I honestly do not remember any particular detail on the canopy except that you were asking for a discount because it was for the patients of a hospital you were working for.

It is extremely rare I meet up with anyone to buy or sell a $10 item unless I am en route to the general area already. I agreed to meet up with you on Sunday as you mentioned that you are a Christian. I told you my preference was not to do business transaction on a Sunday morning as it is a special time for me with my family. You convinced me and I told you I would have my family with me and you "must" be on time.

The time came, I called you and you told me you were shopping nearby? You showed up and you bargained me for $5 on a $10 item for your good cause. I honestly did not care about your cause at that moment. I was not pleased to have my family waiting there, no matter how short or long that was, for $10 and to be bargained for $5 - simply not worth it. I gave it to you, not because I was convinced of the cause. Sorry, that incidence left me a bad impression and a sour taste. I am pretty sure you know it is not the $5 or $10. If you would have simply mentioned to me upfront, you could have picked that up and probably more FF.

Please do not haggle, you may not feel that way, it could give people unfair bad perceptions of your otherwise good character. It will also cast doubt on the integrity of an otherwise well intended project.

Sincerely wish you will be richly rewarded for your great heart.


----------



## cdsgo1974

myaquaria said:


> Hi
> 
> Pm / call coming your way tonight.
> 
> THanks for your patience.!


Hello Glenn,
Thanks for picking up the plants. Honestly, I was starting to get impatient but I just didn't understand how busy you were between work and school until I saw your reply to Gordon today. Taught me not to be too quick to judge until I know all the facts. I'm just happy to be part, even in a small way, of this project.

Take care and God bless!

cheers,
Chris


----------



## vdub

Hi,

I’ve been following this thread for a while now and have considered donating some plants but after reading some of the recent posts I’ve decided otherwise. I would like to state some of my views as I can see that both of you are trying to do something good but somewhere along the way, things got sour.

I can see that Gklaw has invested heavily and shown considerable interest in the project and commend him for that. It is also worth noting that he is a family man with a full time job and other commitments but has decided to take the time to give support to this project, bravo.

Now, here’s the bad part. The project itself was intended to be a pleasant demonstration of community spirit however, the leadership role was a little sloppy. The project may have supposed to have been small scale but when you post here on a public forum asking for help, you make it a big project by including all of BCAquaria whether you like it or not. Also, the items that you were asking for (pressurized CO2, T5 lighting, bigger tank, stand, filter ect.), they aren’t necessarily items that you can get without spending a pretty penny and not everyone can or will donate willingly. Now that being said, gklaw donated an Eheim canister, I can’t think of many people who are willing to let something like that go. Getting support from a complete stranger on a public forum is pretty impressive and anyone who accepts that support should show some gratitude no matter the situation.

Myaquaria, you may be a very busy guy working 8-12 hour shifts, double shifts, on call and working on your masters degree but you aren’t the only one with a busy lifestyle. As a fellow professional, here in the engineering world, when we get funding/support from shareholders, we make an effort to give progress reports on a daily basis no matter how small or insignificant they may be. And believe me, we work 8-12 hour shifts and are on call as well and are just as stressed out as you are. When we mess up, entire oil pipes can blow and who pays for that? The common people. It doesn’t take much effort to get on a computer and type a few sentences to let people know how things are going. Daily progress reports show a degree of commitment and respect towards the people who support you, no matter how small or large their contributions were. There have been times that you did not respond for over a week and that to me is pretty sloppy and deserves no excuse. Furthermore, when your supporter requests a simple picture of the tank, then every effort should be taken to get that picture. I’m going to give you the benefit of the doubt because I have headed many projects as well and failed to submit progress reports on time due to time commitment but to those out there who ask for help from strangers, a little common courtesy and communication goes a long way.


----------



## cdsgo1974

Hello Glen/Gordon,
If this thread has already served its original purpose of allowing the patients to enjoy a nice fish tank setup at the dialysis station, then it's definitely time to close this thread. Saying anything more or giving other members in the forum the chance to take sides will just add fuel to the fire. As a fellow Christian, I'm begging you, please close this thread.

cheers,
Chris


----------



## gklaw

Thanks Chris. My apology to everyone here.

Glen, please close.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Actually, I will close this thread and if the OP wants to reopen it or anything else, he can pm me and I will do so.

From my perspective, I was going to close it down a couple of hours ago but hesitated. I think that further back & forths will only be damaging to a worthwhile project.

So on my own recognizance, I will [temporarily] close the thread and let the OP decide what he wants done.

Anthony


----------

